# TT against Porche Boxer



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

Well it is decison time the Audi dealer rang today to get my final spec as it is going to go confirmed next week. I test drove the boxer last week end now I am not sure whether to stick with TT or move on to the boxer. I know it is personel choice but have any of you had one. what did you think of them?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

kath said:


> Well it is decison time the Audi dealer rang today to get my final spec as it is going to go confirmed next week. I test drove the boxer last week end now I am not sure whether to stick with TT or move on to the boxer. I know it is personel choice but have any of you had one. what did you think of them?


I would say go with the TT, for me the back seats and hatchback make travelling to France easier. Each to their own though.

Rebel would tell you to buy a proper house first


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Have owned a Boxster, getting a TTR mk II 3.2.

Boxster is wonderful but moves around too much in the rain, on ice/leaves etc for me to want one as a daily driver. On a dry day and a nice day, I would enjoy the Boxster more but a 3.2 Quattro TTR would be fine on any day.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Kath,

If its a 2.0FSI you've ordered I'll take your slot if your worried about deposts etc?

Jim


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Are there any proper houses in yorkshire? 

I had a look at the Boxster before deciding on the TT. But frankly you don't get much for your money, other than what's under the shell. As Mark says, if you want the flexibility of space etc, then the TT is the way to go. Plus, build quality seems a bit questionable to me - the panels somehow look a bit iffy to me: more Italian than Germany.

Haven't said that, I didn't dare test drive one as choosing would have tested my sanity! I am certain the Boxster S would be more enjoyable to drive. However, adding some common sense, the TT is the better all rounder, I would say.


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for that any way whats up with the house. I see you have got a silver one that is my choice aswell but frightened of getting the two tone bumpers how does yours look can you see any difference.


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry Jim
but I have already asked that question with the dealer I can get deposit back or move back a month till I am sure on the spec 2litre or 3.2
already had A3 2.0T sline DSG that was brillant but now think I would like quatro.


----------



## kath (Jul 9, 2005)

Karcis
Thanks for your info. and by the way it is a poper house any way the one in the picture is not mine. I am showing the last car I owned A3 2.0T sline DSG my pride and joy.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kath, dont worry about it (house) half of this lot are pikeys. Their houses have wheels. Proper house in Yorkshire, hehe. :wink:


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

personally i would get a TT....

I hated my carrera and could not wait to dive back into a TT....

and just so you know a porsche boxster challenged me in my new mk2 the other day and all i can say is he was a blip in the distance.... :lol:

great fun...... GET A TT!!

karen


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Karen,

Which TT? - your sporting 2 x at the moment aren't you?! (3.2 & 2.0)


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely go for the TT. Better value for money, the standard options on the Boxster are terrible, small wheels, rubbish seats, no wind deflector, no Xenons, (despite the great engine and drive). By time you spec a Boxster up to TT-level it will be 6-7K more than the TT V6 and that's only the 2.7 Boxster, not the Boxster S. And remember, the MK II V6 now has the same acceleration and performance of the Boxster S (under 6sec 0-60). Also, the Boxster shape has been around for as long as the MK I TT (albeit minimally face-lifted) and isn't as 'new" looking as the MK II TT. I considered an 18mth old Boxster S (it was exactly the same price as a new MK II V6) but the interior of the Boxster just wasn't in the same league as the TT.
I noticed that Karen mentioned not being impressed by her Carrera!! What was it you didn't like about it??


----------



## newadrie (Sep 14, 2006)

for me the Boxster!


----------



## narb (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm asking myself exactly the same Q at the mo, Porsche of Mk2 TT ?

Love the porsche but not sure about soft-top and its lack of practicality.

Porsche badge also carries abit more prestige than that of an audi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its more expensive, and arguably not as good.

I went V6 as i just couldn't justify the extra for the cayman. Boxster, not my thing.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Kaths Carrera was a write off that was probably poorly repaired...IIRC from your for sale ad?

Anyway...wife has a Boxster S and moved to that from a TT, albeit not from a MK2. I think I'd be right in saying that she regrets that decision.

The TT is undoubtedly, from her point of view, the more "safe and secure" to drive. She felt confident and at ease in driving it. The Boxster didn't from the outset but she thought she might just get used to it.

The Boxster doesn't cut it as an everyday car especially in winter...far too easy to get in trouble.

Build quality? The Audi wins hands down - no one can put a car together like Audi especially the interiors.
Driving? Having driven the MK2 - it does feel safe - but sterile, if not quite as much as the MK1. The steering is still dead, the brakes are overservo'd - there isn't, from MY perspective, much to make the Audi a drivers car!

In the summer the Boxster comes into its own - you can "think it" through corners, the brakes are without reservation (as are all Porsche's) the best you'll ever come across...linear and wonderfully progressive. With the recent power hikes on Boxsters the engines are nothing to complain about either. Its a communicative car with a poise and delicacy that other manufactures can't match. It'll stick to the road like few other cars can in the summer; equally it can rapidly get unstuck, with little warning, in the wet and cold

Back seats? No big deal on the Audi - not a lot of use in the real world. Luggage capacity? The Boxster with 2 "boots" swallows and amazing amount of whatever.

Dealers are just as crap*y and Porsche servicing /parts costs are a little painful.

It's a "hearts or heads" choice in front of you...if buy you the Porsche get something to run around in the winter :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I've owned a MK1 TT and now a 987 Boxster.

I echo Dave's sentiments, few can match the build quality of an Audi. The interior of my August 2006 Boxster is quite a nice place to be though, and with that engine right behind you it "feels" like a sports car should.

I agree a new Boxster is overpriced, I just fancied something different and got fed up with Audi's appalling customer services, Porsche isn't much better but I do at least get a "rental pork" when mine's being serviced


----------



## mokoujan (Jul 17, 2006)

Having owned a Boxster, Boxster S, 996 C2 Cab, MK1 TTS and now a MK2 (OK only 2.0T) and having driven the MK2 3.2Q and Caymen S. Its hard to compare, Porsches are drivers cars, rear wheel, slide around type of cars, you need to know what you are doing.

I hear over and over again about how great the Q is over the 2.0T and how much safer it is, "try coming out of a roundabout in a FWD", etc and yes totally agree, Q cars are safer and more forgiving.

*BUT* I think the Q takes alot of the "fun" out of the drive and the driver puts too much confidence into it. People think that having a Q car means that it is safe to drive it hard and fast, Q cars will slide off roads without any warning at all (unlike 2 wheel rear drive cars) if pushed passed their limits.

All the Porsches are true drivers machines (no flames please, not saying the TT's aren't) with 100% feedback and as such require the driver to be able to control them 100%. Having spent many, many, many track days with my cars I am a huge Porsche fan.

Build quality? Audi build quality??! Come on, I know it was not just me that had fuel pump leak, ignition coils burn out one by one, creaking seats, window drop, indicators popping out and all in the first year on my TT, where as the Box, Box S and 996 not one prob at all.

Between a 18 month Box S and a 3.2Q MK2, then the MK2 wins hands down, if you have the funds for new one of either, then the Cayman S is a must.

Like Tosh, for me it was the cost factor (and also maybe like Tosh, a sensible wife) which is why I don't own another Porsche now


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

mokoujan said:


> Build quality? Audi build quality??! Come on, I know it was not just me that had fuel pump leak, ignition coils burn out one by one, creaking seats, window drop, indicators popping out and all in the first year on my TT, where as the Box, Box S and 996 not one prob at all.


I was referring to the general construction...quality of interior materials etc rather than the dubious nature of some of the components.

Having said that her TT (one of the first in the country) ran impeccably bar an iffy thermostat. The Porsche however blew it's engine at 12k miles.

Like most modern cars, it's accountants who seem to define the mechanical make up of cars, not engineers regretably.

Dave


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Get a Cayman S. A proper sports car; not like the MKII corporate dullness.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Boxter is no good for me as its pure two seats and a softtop - i dont do softtops.

Cayman i did look into and by the time it was spec'd up it came out at something daft 50k and im not prepared to pay that for a car.

(OTR for S is 44k before ANY options, 36k for normal one + 12month wait)


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

have owned a boxster and driven a tt. They are different types of cars. Boxster is a sports car that will bite your bum if you provoke it too much. TT is a sporty car, more practical, but not a sports car.

Of course everyone will have their own little stories about this and that falling off one or the other. And a boxster is perfectly driveable in the winter. Quattro will not save you on ice.

depends what you want. Boxster is built around its engine with less compromise. TT less so. But it is cheaper and the interior is better. But i buy a car to be excited by not to marvel at the cup holders.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

benny said:


> But i buy a car to be excited by not to marvel at the cup holders.


Why not get an Elise or a Caterham 7 then?

Each person has a set of requirements that define their purchasing options. And every purchase is a compromise based on those requirements with the biggest factor being cash. A Boxster is clearly not the ultimate driverâ€™s car but for what you want it meets more of your criteria than the TT. That is the judgement to be made by each individual; advice or opinion is just another variable in the decision-making process.


----------



## Big I (Oct 20, 2006)

Very well put Wolverine.

I've had all manner of road cars from Elise to Freelander, A4 Cabriolet to TVR Chimaera, and in every case there was a compromise. They all do something well (yes, even the Freelander, which was a great tow car) but I always found too much of a compromise.

So I bought and built a Caterham Seven, which I race with the Caterham Graduates club http://www.graduates.org.uk/. The TT, Boxster, Cayman etc. etc. are all road cars, some handle better than others and some are more suited to "sporty" driving, but at the end of the day none is a real track or race car in its showroom spec. For me, having race/track car reduces the amount byu hich my road car is compromised.

All personal choice in the end, but for me the TT promises to be a great road car - well built, plenty quick enough on the road and awesome design. Others with doubtless disagree.


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT

TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT

TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT

KAREN :wink:


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT
> 
> TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT
> 
> ...


Not going to tell us why you hated the Carrera then ? :?


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to put in order soon on a TT. I too considered other cars one being the Evo FQ MR340. Brilliant drivers car excellent out of the box track car too but I too are having to compromise. The wife just couldn't live with that every day. The car is also horrendous to run ie fuel and servicing...a real rally car made into a road car. Trouble is too many are getting chavved up too.

I'm going to place an order on the 2.0T Q which I am informed by my local Audi dealer will be released next year with approx 265hp...I can see that pushing 300hp+ with a re map.

I will utilise APR mapping with the cruise control ECMS set up that my current Golf already has.

Can't wait...just got to decide on colour.

Ian


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cruise is not the same on the MKII - has it own stalk.

No 20TQ for 2007.


----------



## James1001 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hmm for a lady the TT is a safer option I think, more forgiving :wink:


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Kaths Carrera was a write off that was probably poorly repaired...IIRC from your for sale ad?
> 
> Anyway...wife has a Boxster S and moved to that from a TT, albeit not from a MK2. I think I'd be right in saying that she regrets that decision.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Wish I'd not read your post. Its enough to put off a prospective Boxster S owner. Call me when you get the chance.

AL


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Msportman said:


> I'm going to put in order soon on a TT. I too considered other cars one being the Evo FQ MR340. Brilliant drivers car excellent out of the box track car too but I too are having to compromise. The wife just couldn't live with that every day. The car is also horrendous to run ie fuel and servicing...a real rally car made into a road car. Trouble is too many are getting chavved up too.


The Evo is an amazing car but it's totally insane. Went out testing one on sunday and you can hear the exhaust at 20mph from the end of my road. It also resonates at certain frequencies and helped create two major rattles in the interior, even in the first 3,000 miles. But man does it go in every gear. It can out accelerate a Ferrari (below 100mph) and even keeps up with bikes. Oh and it spits flames nicely too. But would I have one? Er no! A total license loser and feels like you're standing still at 100mph!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] TT
> ...


The carrera..... the only good bit was off the line, noone ever challenged me......
it was a very scitish car, hated corners and felt very unpredictable....

people never looked at you in a porsche, if they did it was always a sideways glance, you also were never allowed to make a mistake, because people pipped you for fun.....
they also treat you like a footballers wife who did nothing all day, i know that you should not let other people bother you, but it bothered me.

It never felt safe and solid like a TT makes you feel ( getting old you know ) :roll: 
It was also only 2 wheel drive which makes a huge difference when cornering, especially with that huge engine in the back, not as though i speed you know :wink:

karen


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

UK Performance said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Sounds like you bought a lemon, every 911 I've ever driven has felt surefooted and handled incredibly well. You'd probably be better off in a Carrera 4S with 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Cruise is not the same on the MKII - has it own stalk.
> 
> No 20TQ for 2007.


 ???

I've been told differently from several sources now including my local dealership at Taunton....in fact they will take a deposit on one. It's not been 'officially' announced but they are awaiting this from Germany once the S3 has been established. As usual they don't want to steal the limelight from the S3 but the TT2.0T Q will utilise the same hardware.

As for APR they have already developed software for the new S3 under the Oettinger brand which they recently brought out. Upgrade for S3 is to 310hp.Should be promising.

Either way I will wait for the inevitable Q model.

I ech your views re the Evo...brilliant car but it has flaws and is a toy for the boys so to speak....horrible interior...Nissan Cherry springs to mind or maybe a 120Y..remeber those


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Msportman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise is not the same on the MKII - has it own stalk.
> ...


"No sir, please keep your money, we've got far too much as it is." :roll:

The 2.0Tq would steal sales from the S3 (overpriced benal junk) and both TT current variants. That's the reason I very much doubt there will be a 2.0Tq by the end of 2007.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have it from my contacts at Audi (look at the options thread you will see it all came true) that it wont be next year the 20TQ appears, it will be MY08.

I am sure your dealer is correct given that everything else they ever say is utter rubbish, else a ploy to extract money from you. I bet he also said the 3.2 was getting replaced with a 3.6 and the RS model with be 500bhp for less than a Â£10er :roll:

However things have been known to move and change. 
I have said how it is. I'm saying no more on this subject - lets wait and see.


----------



## Msportman (Feb 18, 2006)

Your thoughts surprise me as when they launched the MK1 the variants were 180/225 then the 3.2 and then a 150hp model.

All I say is "whatever"....I will wait until the more powerful 2.0t becomes available. I'm sure it will be in 2007 as other people in the tuning industry predicts from insider info


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I have it from my contacts at Audi (look at the options thread you will see it all came true) that it wont be next year the 20TQ appears, it will be MY08.
> 
> I am sure your dealer is correct given that everything else they ever say is utter rubbish, else a ploy to extract money from you. I bet he also said the 3.2 was getting replaced with a 3.6 and the RS model with be 500bhp for less than a Â£10er :roll:
> 
> ...


Hummm, reading your post, may it not be that by MY (model year) 2008 they mean the cars that we get on a 57 number plate from September 07? That may mean that a 2.0TQ will be released before the end of 2007... I doubt it will have a 265hp engine, though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MY08 starts in Oct 07
I also agree it wont be 265bhp - I'd guess 230/240. But saying that the TT and S3 have always had the same engine.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Msportman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to put in order soon on a TT. I too considered other cars one being the Evo FQ MR340. Brilliant drivers car excellent out of the box track car too but I too are having to compromise. The wife just couldn't live with that every day. The car is also horrendous to run ie fuel and servicing...a real rally car made into a road car. Trouble is too many are getting chavved up too.
> ...


Earth to Mark. EVO can keep up with bikes? Not bikes I've owned. Any of my last 3 would be well over 100 by the time the EVO hit 60. Is that keeping up?


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive had a Porsche Boxster Audi TT 3.2 and QS ide go for a Boxster 3.2S


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ive had a Porsche Boxster Audi TT 3.2 and QS ide go for a Boxster 3.2S


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > Msportman said:
> ...


Earth to Speed Racer. Have you ever heard of normal road conditions? I was actually reffering to my test drive where we played with an R1. Of course it's faster than an EVO but he didn't accelerate to top speed, obviously. He shot off to about 120 and then eased off for a bend which is where the EVO easily catches up. Not many bikers (that I know) will get their knee down on a dual carriageway with no central reservation at 120mph 

Off the line, it can definitely keep up with my Fazer 600 but not a sniff near the litre pack, agreed.


----------



## russki (May 16, 2006)

My mate has a Boxster and i've drove it a few times, but it doesn't compare to the 3.2 mk11 TT for either power or handling. I nearly went for the porsche but am now so glad that I stuck with the Audi


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

russki said:


> My mate has a Boxster and i've drove it a few times, but it doesn't compare to the 3.2 mk11 TT for either power or handling. I nearly went for the porsche but am now so glad that I stuck with the Audi


owned a boxster driven the mk2 a few times and a 3.2 is quicker than a 2.5 or 2.7 boxster but I'm afraid the handling and steering is just not comparable AT all.

will always be a matter of opinion though. Tried a Mk2 and am getting a boxster S.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

benny said:


> russki said:
> 
> 
> > My mate has a Boxster and i've drove it a few times, but it doesn't compare to the 3.2 mk11 TT for either power or handling. I nearly went for the porsche but am now so glad that I stuck with the Audi
> ...


I've owned a Boxster 987S - if its dry then its better than any Audi Quattro but in the wet it lets go pretty easily and in ice and snow its laughable. Pop onto Boxa.net to look at the stories of people spinning their Boxsters' on roundabouts etc.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

merlot said:


> benny said:
> 
> 
> > russki said:
> ...


i post on boxa net. Goes with the territory for a rwd. My M3 also wants to spin if my right foot gets too enthisiastic. Does raise the pulse somewhat.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't driven the MkII yet but I own a Boxster 2.7 (228) and my wife has a MK1 TT and when it was in for repair recently we had a 3.2TT as a loan car for the week. I really enjoy driving both cars but they are completley different. I cycle to work most days and my Boxster is mostly a weeekend car it doesnt need to be practical (but it isn't too bad). I find the Boxster handles superbly in the dry and as I have the Porsche Stability Managment system I havn't had any real arse twitching moments in the wet yet. The TT also handles well but lacks that feeedback from the road you get in the Boxster, and it feels less well balanced . The TT is much more practical and to be honest then there is snow on the ground the TT will be first choice. I would agree the TT wins on interior quality.

I dont know about where you live but in Aberdeen there are so many TTs that it just doesn't feel different or individual. On the minus side you are more prone to moronic vandalism if your car sticks out from the crowd and Porsches seem to be a favorite target for Scumbags with a chip on their shoulder.

I have no regrets about buying a Boxster it is a sports car, designed from scratch as such and feels every bit the sports car on the road.


----------

